# ADAC no longer taking Brits as members



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

We have tried to take out breakdown cover with ADAC after lots of favourable reviews on this and other sites.
But apparently due to a "falling' out with the AA they can no longer take non german resident members.
Very disappointing as at 3850T we are struggling to find any other cover.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I would be inclined to persevere and try some different numbers.

If you search the various forums, this has been discussed at length and people have reported that some branches appear happy to take on new British business!

I'm sorry, I don't have time at the moment to dig out all of the numbers - the chap who handled my last renewal was great and sent me English documents by email - I will search and post later if I get chance!


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Strange. Just received my renewal notice from ADAC. A reminder that they are going to take the direct debit from April.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Jimbost said:


> Strange. Just received my renewal notice from ADAC. A reminder that they are going to take the direct debit from April.


Can you tell me how you pay by direct debit please? I assume that it comes out of a euro account, if so could I use my French account.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

When I first joined, I rang direct and spoke to a lady named Barbara. She took all the details and I set it up then. She asked if I would like to renew annually and I said yes. I got the paperwork about 5 days later. As with all non UK payments I set it up with my credit card. sorry if I mislead with the 'direct debit'


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

there are a few companies who will offer breakdown cover if your not insured.

try Lifesure
01480 402470

or caravanguard as i think they do seperate breakdown and theres no size or weight limit ( iam insured with them but dont know if they will do you seperately)

Phill


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*Britannia rescue*

I was with ADAC but left as I was concerned about their recovery charges should I break down that some members of this forum have had to pay

I am now with Britannia Rescue it costs me £73 for European cover as a member of the CSMA see www.csmaclub.co.uk


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you all for information. I did try several different office numbers and got told the same by all.
I have since gone with the RAC ,let's hope they are ok. As a member of Ccc they waiver the 3.5 t limit apparently.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I needed to use RAC whilst in France last winter. The service was outstanding.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You are probably better off not going with ADAC. 

They cancelled our cover mid-term and mid-trip. 

So much for insuring me for a year.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. Very reassuring. I'm sure we won't need them but just in case....
My f in law drives to portugal and back every year with no cover but I'm not that brave!!!!


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

My understanding is that ADAC will renew for existing members but not take on anymore new business from outside of Germany. However I have also heard that it depends on what ADAC office you use as to whether or not a new customer is accepted. I am not sure the changes have filtered down throughout the organisation!!!

David


----------

